# Latest guy to come in from the shadows



## jaxx34 (May 15, 2011)

Hey everybody,I've been lurking around and looking at some of the other boards,gotta tell ya I like this one the best so far.Everyone here seems to know their stuff and you all are so friendly, only the idiots get flamed.Some of the other boards are like high school clicks.So look for me hoping to make some good friends here...peace people!


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jaxx34* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2011)

> Everyone here seems to know their stuff and you all are so friendly


 
Guess again Asshole!  

Nah im kidding. Theres no kind of High school-like Cliques here... (cough DRSE cough) 

Nor any flaming going on. Yeah, you'll be alright here.


----------



## jaxx34 (May 15, 2011)

...thanks guys I'm already feeling the love...


----------



## zok37 (May 15, 2011)

Hello davo1975, welcome to the forum.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Thanks for the complement.  Don't be fooled, we have the "high school type chicks" flaming each other here too.  Kept things interesting


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## nickg923861 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

lots of good info hear


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

gear up and push some weight and see some gains!!


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

gear up and push some weight and see some gains!


----------



## tyzero89 (May 19, 2011)

im sure youll love it here....welcome


----------



## TJTJ (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to the best BB forum  

Dont forget to use the search bar and read the Stickies in the forum sections. 

Just curious what are your stats?


----------

